# bye bye drum machine



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Had to borrow a friend's k1500 today because I couldn't get my 3/4" k750 through a house trap. I'M SOLD! This was the first time I've run a sectional. I ended up taking it to the next two calls. Im not getting rid of the 750, I'll still use it if I have to pull a toilet but I'm getting a sectional as soon as possible.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Just get the inner core cables. I started with 150' of ridgid and pretzeled it all. I've only kinked 1 inner core. That eel made stuff is fantastic.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Just get the inner core cables. I started with 150' of ridgid and pretzeled it all. I've only kinked 1 inner core. That eel made stuff is fantastic.


What size lines were you doing that you pretzeled all purpose wind?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> What size lines were you doing that you pretzeled all purpose wind?


. Just heavy roots in 6" I even bought the heavier ridgid stuff and it didn't last. Seems like it kinked too easy. Real easy at a 2 way co tee. I bought general ic from wentzville and it was great but there's no comparison to the eel made stuff


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Every machine does have its place...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't force the Ridgid 1.25", it's more like a hole saw. Let it cut its way through and you won't mess up the cables


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know what your problem getting through a house trap is...
I push through house traps all the time with my K-7500...:whistling2:

For a plane ticket and some $$$ I'll train you on how to run your machine...


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I don't know what your problem getting through a house trap is...
> I push through house traps all the time with my K-7500...:whistling2:
> 
> For a plane ticket and some $$$ I'll train you on how to run your machine...


What cable are you running? I'm running 3/4" inner core ridgid cable. Its a pain trying to get it through a 4" house trap. And there are a lot of 3" house traps that there's no shot of getting through


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he runs 11/16" hollow core. Not sure On the brand though. Maybe Drain Cables Direct.

Sectionals make some jobs go smoothly, but I can't see them ever totaly replacing a drum. I have used sectionals alot more since I got my Model C. Now I have a Drill and Eel and K60. They all have there place. If access allows and I know its going to be a tuff blockage I'd prefer the GO68HD or 1065 if I know I will need to make multiple passes. Example would be if the lines is going to be 6" clay or 4" concrete, I'd try to get the GO68HD in there. IF it is a newer home built since the 80's and it's 3"/4" PVC I'd grab the K60.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> What cable are you running? I'm running 3/4" inner core ridgid cable. Its a pain trying to get it through a 4" house trap. And there are a lot of 3" house traps that there's no shot of getting through


Will is right, I'm running 11/16" hollow core as I see a lot of house traps on lines around here. I picked it specifically because of the house traps that I run into, I have to go a bit more carefully in heavy roots in a line, but with a good feel, I get through the heaviest of them, and get a couple of years out of a cable...

I also run the DuraCable style ends and a C-1 Chuck, which in my opinion has a shorter stiff end allowing easier tight turns to be made. I'd suggest a 3" Round Blade on 4" traps and a 2" Round Blade on 3" traps to get through the trap, they will scrape the trap clean quite nicely. Access after the trap to get the line cleaned properly is needed. With a cleanout on the outlet side as long as the line isn't too far down I can usually get a 3-5 offset blade with a bent leader in front to make the turn into the line to get a proper line cleaning.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

See that's my problem. I've got the stiff and heavy 3/4" inner core cable because I get into alot of tough roots. It has never let me down. But it leaves me hanging when I have to get through the house trap


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> See that's my problem. I've got the stiff and heavy 3/4" inner core cable because I get into alot of tough roots. It has never let me down. But it leaves me hanging when I have to get through the house trap


If you see a lot of house traps I'd consider downsizing to 11/16" hollow core, truthfully as long as you know when the cable stops turning, and starts loading, when to snap back on the cable and let it windmill through the roots you'll do fine...

If your house traps are few and far between, I'd consider making a 11/16" hollow core leader about 6 - 10' long to put on the end of your 3/4" then fasten a blade out on the end...


----------

